# getContentPane()



## Knaxen (22. Dez 2004)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem

Ich habe eine JTable und will eine vertikale Bildlaufleiste haben.
Ich habe den Queltext mehr oder weniger von disem Link übernommen.

http://www.it.fht-esslingen.de/~heinisch/javabuch/auflage1und2/kap22/jtableex.html



```
getContentPane().add (dieBildlaufleiste); 
      setSize (300, 200);
```
Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung das er die Methode _getContentPane() _nicht findet.
Woran kann das liegen.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## dotlens (22. Dez 2004)

hast du extends JFrame übernommen??


----------



## Knaxen (22. Dez 2004)

Nein habe ich nicht, habe nur Frame
möchte Frame aber auch behalten und nicht ändern hat jemand dann ein anderen Vorschlag wie man ohne viel Mühe eine Bildlaufleiste einfügen kann.


----------



## dotlens (22. Dez 2004)

Frame besitzt keine getContentPane() methode

mit Frame fügst du komponenten direkt mit add() hinzu.

wenn du das aber ersetzt hast du awt und swing element gemischt. was zu seltsamen darstellungen führen kann. empfehle dir daher JFrame zu verwenden.


----------



## Knaxen (22. Dez 2004)

Danke 
hmm also 
AWT Komponente 
halt nu noch eine JTable von Swing 
ja ich habe das vermischt.
die Komponeten lasse ich über eine eigene Methode ausrichten.
kann ich auch ein Srollbar statt scrollpane verwenden??
wie mache ich das aber auf eine Tabelle.

Ach übrigens danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Dez 2004)

Du solltest besser nur eines von beiden verwenden. AWT oder Swing.
Warum? http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5113


----------



## Knaxen (22. Dez 2004)

Ohhh jeee ich merke schon :-((
Toll Swing darf ich nicht verwenden
kann man vileicht mit paar Triks ein Listenfeld mehrspaltig machen :-(((


----------

